# Commercial Refrigeration Sacramento



## JackWebber (May 14, 2012)

What's the best & fastest way to check if residential home system has enough refrigerent to run the sytem?


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

it is important to choose air conditioning contractors who are expert in providing cost-effective and energy-efficient solutions. In addition to these, there are certain tips that you should follow, when it comes to choosing the right commercial refrigeration system.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

JackWebber said:


> What's the best & fastest way to check if residential home system has enough refrigerent to run the sytem?


Connect your gauges and check sc for txv, or check sh for fixed orifice. Also need to verify airflow before you check either of the above. Improper air flow will give false readings. After everything is checked, then as a last step, verify what you did with a delta T reading across the eveporator coil. You should be somewhere between 16 and 19 on the delta t reading.


----------



## harvey (Jul 20, 2012)

I like to see 18 to 20 across the coil


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Well,when your refrigerator breaks down, you'll very likely need to replace some individual parts rather than purchase a new unit. 

However, if your refrigerator has multiple failures, then buying a whole new model might be necessary.

18 to 20 across the coil is good!


----------

